# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Comparer deux tableaux

## gefrey54

Salut a tous,

J'ai fait un programme en PB qui permet de voir si des fichiers ont t modifis. 

Je voudrais savoir si qq1 a un programme qui permet de savoir si:

si un ou des fichiers ont t supprims
si un ou des fichiers ont t ajouts
si un ou des fichiers ont t renomms

Merci de votre aide.

----------

